# Neuer PC - Komponentenwahl in Ordung?



## NickNameRandomNumber (20. Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen 

ich habe in den nächsten Wochen vor meine liebgewonnene Schrottmühle von Computer zu ersetzten. Ich bin zwar was Hardware angeht ein wenig im Bilde, kenne mich aber nun auch nicht wirklich aus. Daher wäre es sehr cool, wenn jemand von euch mal über meine Konstellation drüber schauen könnte. Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus!  

Mainboard: MSI B450 TOMAHAWK MAX
CPU: Ryzen 5 3600
GPU: RX 5700 XT RED DEVIL
RAM: 16GB G.SKILL AEGIS DDR-4 3200 DIMM CL16 DUAL KIT
SSD: 512 GB Intel 660P M.2 2280 PCIe 3.0 x4 NVMe 1.3 3D-NAND QLC
Netzteil: 500Watt be quiet! Pure Power 11 Non-Modular 80+ GOLD
Gehäuse: Sharkoon S25-V MIDI Tower

LG Jan


----------



## SOTColossus (20. Februar 2020)

NickNameRandomNumber schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> ich habe in den nächsten Wochen vor meine liebgewonnene Schrottmühle von Computer zu ersetzten. Ich bin zwar was Hardware angeht ein wenig im Bilde, kenne mich aber nun auch nicht wirklich aus. Daher wäre es sehr cool, wenn jemand von euch mal über meine Konstellation drüber schauen könnte. Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus!
> 
> ...



Liest sich für mich sehr gut, da wirst Du lange Spaß mit haben. Ich persönlich würde noch einen anderen Kühler für die CPU dazunehmen, ist aber kein muss. Der mitgelieferte reicht auch.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2020)

Das passt sehr gut - einzig die SSD ist nicht so dolle vom Speed her, die hat "nur" 1500MB/s Lese- und 1000MB/s Schreib-Speed. Eine mit eher >3000MB/s Lesen und >2000MB/s Schreiben kostet dafür halt eher mindestens 80€.

Bei der CPU mal schauen, ob der 3600X vlt nur wenig mehr kostet.


----------



## NickNameRandomNumber (21. Februar 2020)

Guter Einwand! Danke fürs Feedback.


----------



## NickNameRandomNumber (21. Februar 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das passt sehr gut - einzig die SSD ist nicht so dolle vom Speed her, die hat "nur" 1500MB/s Lese- und 1000MB/s Schreib-Speed. Eine mit eher >3000MB/s Lesen und >2000MB/s Schreiben kostet dafür halt eher mindestens 80€.
> 
> Bei der CPU mal schauen, ob der 3600X vlt nur wenig mehr kostet.



Leider ist die X Variante um die 40€ teurer. Ursprünglich wollte ich den 2600 nehmen, man hat mir aber wegen Preisleistung den 3600 empfehlen (was ich auch einsehe), aber nochmal 40€ tun dann doch weh  Wird mein erster PC Zusammenbau bin mal gespannt.
Ist der Unterschied von einer SSD zu einer NVME SSD siginifikant? 
Die 500GB NVME mit anständiger Schreibgeschwindigkeit ist gut 30€ teuerer.


----------



## SOTColossus (21. Februar 2020)

NickNameRandomNumber schrieb:


> Ursprünglich wollte ich den 2600 nehmen, man hat mir aber wegen Preisleistung den 3600 empfehlen (was ich auch einsehe),


Zu welchen Preisen denn? Den 2600x habe ich schon ein paar Mal um die 100 Euro gesehen, den 3600 eigentlich nie unter 170. Der 3600 ist sicher die bessere Wahl und zukunftssicherer, aber bei Preisleistung sehe ich ihn nicht unbedingt vorne.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Februar 2020)

wenn du zu 'ner amd-gpu greifst, musst du dir halt im klaren sein, dass die treiber nach wie vor so ihre problemchen haben.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (21. Februar 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wenn du zu 'ner amd-gpu greifst, musst du dir halt im klaren sein, dass die treiber nach wie vor so ihre problemchen haben.


3, 2, 1 ... wenn das die  falschen Leute lesen.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Februar 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> 3, 2, 1 ... wenn das die  falschen Leute lesen.



wer wären denn "die falschen leute", deiner meinung nach?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wenn du zu 'ner amd-gpu greifst, musst du dir halt im klaren sein, dass die treiber nach wie vor so ihre problemchen haben.


Nvidia-Treiber haben auch immer wieder ihre Problemchen, das tut sich nix.


@NickNameRandomNumber: Der Ryzen 5 3600 ist IMHO derzeit Top. Ein 2600X kostet aktuell 40-45€ weniger, dafür ist der 3600 in Spielen um die 15-20% schneller, in Anwendungen 15%, und bei voller Last braucht er 30-40W weniger Strom als der 2600X. Für nur 100e würde ich den 2600X nehmen, aber bei aktueller Lage schlägt den 3600 an sich nichts. Selbst teurere CPUs sind kaum besser: Nicht mal 10% mehr Leistung in Games beim Core i7-9700K kostet mehr als das Doppelte... der 3700X für gute 300€ bringt auch nur 5% mehr Gaming-Leistung als der Ryzen 5 3600.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (21. Februar 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wer wären denn "die falschen leute", deiner meinung nach?


Das ist eine der Antwortenaus einem gewissen immer wiederkehrenden Kontingent, die ich erwartet habe. 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Nvidia-Treiber haben auch immer wieder ihre Problemchen, das tut sich nix.



Kommt schon, da geht noch mehr !


----------



## Bonkic (21. Februar 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nvidia-Treiber haben auch immer wieder ihre Problemchen, das tut sich nix.



nun ja, allem anschein nach gibt sich das halt leider schon was. wie man bspw hier und in vielen anderen artikeln nachlesen kann.
betroffen sind allerdings wohl bei weitem nicht alle navi-besitzer.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nun ja, allem anschein nach gibt sich das halt leider schon was. wie man bspw hier und in vielen anderen artikeln nachlesen kann.
> betroffen sind allerdings wohl bei weitem nicht alle navi-besitzer.


 Erstens das und zweitens gibt es das eben auch bei Nvidia immer wieder mal. Solange du dazu keine Studie (nicht nur ne Umfrage) verlinken kannst, dass es bei den AMD 5700 definitiv und auch jetzt, lange Zeit nach Release der Karten, mehr Probleme pro 1000 verkauften Karten als bei Nvidia gibt, ist das alles eher vage, da kann keiner sagen, ob das nur ein EINDRUCK ist, dass AMD mehr Probleme hat, oder ob es wirklich so ist. Ich hab jedenfalls in den letzten Monaten auf beiden Seiten von Fehlern/Problemen durch die jeweils neuen Treiber gehört.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Februar 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Erstens das und zweitens gibt es das eben auch bei Nvidia immer wieder mal. Solange du dazu keine Studie (nicht nur ne Umfrage) verlinken kannst, dass es bei den AMD 5700 definitiv und auch jetzt, lange Zeit nach Release der Karten, mehr Probleme pro 1000 verkauften Karten als bei Nvidia gibt, ist das alles eher vage, da kann keiner sagen, ob das nur ein EINDRUCK ist, dass AMD mehr Probleme hat, oder ob es wirklich so ist. Ich hab jedenfalls in den letzten Monaten auf beiden Seiten von Fehlern/Problemen durch die jeweils neuen Treiber gehört.



da so ziemlich jede seriöse hardwarseite darüber berichtet, dürfte da schon was dran sein. 
https://hothardware.com/news/amd-radeon-driver-issues-navi-users-black-screen-frustration
https://www.techspot.com/news/84005-gamers-ditching-radeon-graphics-cards-over-driver-issues.html
https://www.notebookcheck.net/Relea...ms-to-be-an-uphill-task-for-AMD.453884.0.html
https://wccftech.com/amd-radeon-rx-gpu-drivers-are-a-mess-black-screen-stuttering-flickering-issues/
https://www.guru3d.com/news-story/radeon-graphics-cards-black-screen-bug-is-haunting-amd.html
die bugs werden ja teilweise sogar in den changelogs erwähnt. insbesondere das blackscreen-problem. ultrarare einzelfälle sind das allem anschein nach nicht.


----------



## NickNameRandomNumber (18. März 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das passt sehr gut - einzig die SSD ist nicht so dolle vom Speed her, die hat "nur" 1500MB/s Lese- und 1000MB/s Schreib-Speed. Eine mit eher >3000MB/s Lesen und >2000MB/s Schreiben kostet dafür halt eher mindestens 80€.
> 
> Bei der CPU mal schauen, ob der 3600X vlt nur wenig mehr kostet.



Sorry, muss nochmal ne Frage stellen. Hab jetzt des öfteren gelesen, dass einige AM4 Mainboards ein BIOS Update benötigen. Wie finde ich raus, ob das bei dem Tomahawk Max notwendig ist?

Vieln dank nochmal!


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2020)

NickNameRandomNumber schrieb:


> Sorry, muss nochmal ne Frage stellen. Hab jetzt des öfteren gelesen, dass einige AM4 Mainboards ein BIOS Update benötigen. Wie finde ich raus, ob das bei dem Tomahawk Max notwendig ist?
> 
> Vieln dank nochmal!


Bei allen Max-Boards ist es kein Thema, denn die Max-Baords kamen nach den Ryzen 3000er auf den Markt, sind also selbst mit dem ältest denkbaren BIOS kompatibel. Und auch bei anderen Mainboards müsstest du schon einen enormen Ladenhüter erwischen, wenn es so alt ist, dass das Werks-Bios nicht für die 3000er geeignet ist.


----------



## NickNameRandomNumber (18. März 2020)

Alles klar! Dankeschön!
Dann kann ich Ende des Monats bestellen. Freu mich wien kleines Kind  Die SSD hab ich durch die 500GB Samsung 970 Evo M.2 2280 NVMe PCIe 3.0 x4 32Gb/s 3D-NAND TLC (MZ-V7E500BW). Und statt der AMD Karte nehm ich die RTX 2060 Super. die ist 20€ günstiger und mit NVIDIA fahr ich bisher ganz gut. Hatte schon zwei NVIDIA Karten. Ach ja und wollte den Kühler verbauen: be quiet! Pure Rock Tower Kühler. Die Stock Kühler sollen ja eher so meh sein.


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2020)

NickNameRandomNumber schrieb:


> Alles klar! Dankeschön!
> Dann kann ich Ende des Monats bestellen. Freu mich wien kleines Kind  Die SSD hab ich durch die 500GB Samsung 970 Evo M.2 2280 NVMe PCIe 3.0 x4 32Gb/s 3D-NAND TLC (MZ-V7E500BW). Und statt der AMD Karte nehm ich die RTX 2060 Super. die ist 20€ günstiger und mit NVIDIA fahr ich bisher ganz gut. Hatte schon zwei NVIDIA Karten. Ach ja und wollte den Kühler verbauen: be quiet! Pure Rock Tower Kühler. Die Stock Kühler sollen ja eher so meh sein.


 Die sind völlig okay, aber für 20-30€ kriegst du halt nen leiseren PC bei Last.


----------



## NickNameRandomNumber (31. März 2020)

Ich muss diesen Thread trotzdem noch einmal anreißen (Besser als einen neuen aufzumachen denke ich). Ich bin mir echt unsicher, ob ich nicht doch einfach nen Kühler zum 3600er nehmen soll. Da ich echt viel lese, dass der Stock Kühler die CPU teilweise auf 90 Grad bringen lässt (beim zocken). Was laut AMD ja ok sein soll. Erscheint mir trotzdem recht hoch. Und da mir 30€ jetzt nicht sooo weh tun und man dann immerhin noch die Möglichkeit hätte zu übertakten (was ich aber eh nicht machen werde) wieso dann nicht. Ich würde mich also sehr über eine Kühlerempfehlung freuen! 

Was gegen nen anderen Kühler spricht: Wie jeder, der seinen ersten PC baut, hab ich kein Bock darauf den Kühler (samt auftragen der Paste) auf der CPU zu montieren. Also wenn ein anderer Kühler echt nicht notwendig ist. Dann spar ich mir die 30€  

Außerdem: Braucht die Samsung 970 SSD ne Kühlung? Weiß nicht ob das Tomahawk Max ne M.2 Kühl drauf hat bzw. ob das notwendig ist? 

Vielen Dank! Und sorry, falls die Fragen trivial sind. Man investiert halt an die 1000 Euronen. Frage dann lieber zwei mal nach


----------



## frothungt (31. März 2020)

Hast Du den Pc denn schon? Dann kannst Du die Temperaturen ja selber überprüfen.

Wenn Du wenig bis gar nicht übertaktest, ist der Stock Kühler bei gutem Airflow völlig ok. Übertakten solte man eh erst, wenn man merkt, dass es an Lesitung fehlt. 

Wenns Dir ein besseres Gefühl gibt schaden ein günstiger Katana 5 oder Gammaxx 400 sicher auch nicht. Wenn Du so richtig übertakten willst, musst Du mehr als 30 ausgeben. Einen Kühler  anzubringen und Paste zu verteilen ist selbst mit 2 linken Händen kein Hexenwerk, gibt ja genug Youtube Video dazu.

Eine SSD zu kühlen halte ich für überflüssig, der Luftstrom im Gehäuse sollte reichen.


----------



## NickNameRandomNumber (31. März 2020)

Ne ich hab den Rechner noch nicht. Aber kann ja theoretisch den Kühler nachher noch austauschen, stimmt. Danke für die Antwort


----------



## Herbboy (31. März 2020)

Also, ein guter Standardkühler für 30€ wäre zB der Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced. Du musst da aber zu Sicherheit beim Gehäusehersteller mal nachsehen, ob genug Platz ist, da der fast 16cm hoch ist.

Ne SSD Kühlung macht nur Sinn, wenn die SSD wirklich lange am Stück arbeiten muss UND der Speed die ganze Zeit über wichtig ist. Mit ner Kühlung bleiben die Datenraten dann hoch, ohne gehen sie ein wenig runter. Das ist aber auch alles, es hat nichts mit potenziellen Gefahren zu tun.


----------



## NickNameRandomNumber (31. März 2020)

Danke!  JA Gehäuse steht schon hier, kann ich gleich mal nachmessen. Hatte mir zwar den rausgesucht: https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/be-quiet--Pure-Rock-Tower-Kuehler_980846.html be quiet kennt man ja. Aber eigentlich ists mir egal, will eh nich übertakten.


----------



## Herbboy (31. März 2020)

NickNameRandomNumber schrieb:


> Danke!  JA Gehäuse steht schon hier, kann ich gleich mal nachmessen. Hatte mir zwar den rausgesucht: https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/be-quiet--Pure-Rock-Tower-Kuehler_980846.html be quiet kennt man ja. Aber eigentlich ists mir egal, will eh nich übertakten.


 Der ist auch gut. Oder auch der "Slim" von be quiet, reicht auch völlig, wenn du kein OC machst.


----------



## NickNameRandomNumber (4. April 2020)

Soooo: Pc ist endlich zusammengebaut, Lüfter hat auch reingepasst. Leider komm ich nicht ins BIOS  CPU LED leuchtet Rot. Hab als erstes mal ein Bios Flash gemacht, will leider immer noch nicht. 4+4PIN Stromversorgung ist natürlich richtig befestigt  Jetzt besteht natürlich die Möglichkeit, dass die CPU beim Einbau beschädigt wurde (Der Alpenföhn wird ja auch etwasschroffer als andere CPU Lüfter eingebaut, wie ich feststellen durfte ). Bevor ich allerdings die Kabel ab mache, das MAinboar rausschraube, den Lüfter abmontierte nur um zu schauen ob mit der CPU alles ok ist wollt ich halt fragen was man noch machen kann...

Edit: also genau passiert folgendes:
CPU DEBUG LED geht kurz an. Dann aus. Dann leichtet die gabze zeit die VGA LED. Grafikkarte is noch nich drin. Das sollte aber ja egal sein fürs bios bzw generell booten


----------



## Herbboy (4. April 2020)

NickNameRandomNumber schrieb:


> Soooo: Pc ist endlich zusammengebaut, Lüfter hat auch reingepasst. Leider komm ich nicht ins BIOS  CPU LED leuchtet Rot. Hab als erstes mal ein Bios Flash gemacht, will leider immer noch nicht. 4+4PIN Stromversorgung ist natürlich richtig befestigt  Jetzt besteht natürlich die Möglichkeit, dass die CPU beim Einbau beschädigt wurde (Der Alpenföhn wird ja auch etwasschroffer als andere CPU Lüfter eingebaut, wie ich feststellen durfte ). Bevor ich allerdings die Kabel ab mache, das MAinboar rausschraube, den Lüfter abmontierte nur um zu schauen ob mit der CPU alles ok ist wollt ich halt fragen was man noch machen kann...
> 
> Edit: also genau passiert folgendes:
> CPU DEBUG LED geht kurz an. Dann aus. Dann leichtet die gabze zeit die VGA LED. Grafikkarte is noch nich drin. Das sollte aber ja egal sein fürs bios bzw generell booten


 Der Ryzen hat keine IGP, du MUSST ne Grafikkarte einbauen und den Monitor da anschließen.


----------



## NickNameRandomNumber (4. April 2020)

Danke Grade gemacht. Leider dann folgendes: Kurz CPU leuchte,dann VGA leuchte, dann am Ende nur noch die Boot Leuchte die die ganze zeit an ist.

Edit: okich krieg mit der Graka schonnal n Bild. Hätte vielleicht mal den HDMI Port der Graka nehmen sollen  kriege folgendes: "device changed or cmos have been cleared. Please wnter setup ro configure your system. Press f1 to run setup. Press f2 to load default values to continue" setze mich damit jetzt mal auseinder. Aber denke mal muss BIOS neu aufsetzen?

Edit2: sry für schreckliche Rechtschreibfehler. Schreib grad vom Handy aus Hoffe ich krieg heute einfach noch das BIOS zu sehen


----------



## Herbboy (4. April 2020)

NickNameRandomNumber schrieb:


> Danke Grade gemacht. Leider dann folgendes: Kurz CPU leuchte,dann VGA leuchte, dann am Ende nur noch die Boot Leuchte die die ganze zeit an ist.
> 
> Edit: okich krieg mit der Graka schonnal n Bild. Hätte vielleicht mal den HDMI Port der Graka nehmen sollen  kriege folgendes: "device changed or cmos have been cleared. Please wnter setup ro configure your system. Press f1 to run setup. Press f2 to load default values to continue" setze mich damit jetzt mal auseinder. Aber denke mal muss BIOS neu aufsetzen?



Mach erstmal die Default-Werte und sieh dann weiter. Es kann sein, dass er sich "verschluckt" hatte, weil du ohne Bild nicht richtig weitergemacht hattest.    BIOS updaten würde ich auch machen, wobei es aktuell kein uraltes BIOS sein kann, da sonst wg. des Ryzen 3000er gar nix ginge.


----------



## NickNameRandomNumber (4. April 2020)

Ja das vorletzte BIOS is drauf. Hab ja unnötigerweise n BIOS Flash gemacht, da ich dachte man muss keine graka einbauen


----------



## NickNameRandomNumber (4. April 2020)

Es kommt : " Reboot and select proper Boot Device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key "

Kann damit gerade leider sehr wenig anfangen. Vielen dankfür die Hilfe! Macht grade vieles leichter


----------



## NickNameRandomNumber (4. April 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Mach erstmal die Default-Werte und sieh dann weiter. Es kann sein, dass er sich "verschluckt" hatte, weil du ohne Bild nicht richtig weitergemacht hattest.    BIOS updaten würde ich auch machen, wobei es aktuell kein uraltes BIOS sein kann, da sonst wg. des Ryzen 3000er gar nix ginge.



Jetzt war ich so darauf versteift, dass ich nur Fehlermeldungen kriege, dass ich gar nicht mehr gerallt hab, dass es jetzt läuft  Kann jetzt Windows installieren. Ich danke vielmals für deine Unterstützung! Von der Komponentenwahl bis jetzt! Hab noch nen schönen Samstagabend! Grüße Jan


----------



## Herbboy (4. April 2020)

NickNameRandomNumber schrieb:


> Jetzt war ich so darauf versteift, dass ich nur Fehlermeldungen kriege, dass ich gar nicht mehr gerallt hab, dass es jetzt läuft  Kann jetzt Windows installieren. Ich danke vielmals für deine Unterstützung! Von der Komponentenwahl bis jetzt! Hab noch nen schönen Samstagabend! Grüße Jan


ok, dann viel Spaß


----------



## Treffnix69 (6. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

möchte folgendes System ordern (1.500 Euronen) ... ist das was  Brauchbares?

CPU: Intel i7-9700KF (8x 4.90 GHz Turbotakt, 12MB)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Slim
Board: MSI Z390 GAMING PLUS
RAM: 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 GSkill 3000MHz AEGIS
SSD: 500GB Samsung 860-EVO (550MB/s - 520MB/s)
SATA: 1000GB 6GB/s 7200rpm WD Blue WD10EZEX
GPU: 8GB Gainward RTX2070Super Phoenix
Netzteil: 600W be quiet! System Power 9

DANKE für Eure Tipps!


----------



## Herbboy (6. April 2020)

Treffnix69 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> möchte folgendes System ordern (1.500 Euronen) ... ist das was  Brauchbares?
> 
> ...


Den i7 würde ich nicht nehmen, der ist viel zu teuer. Aktuell führt an sich kein Weg am Ryzen 5 3600 vorbei. Der kostet inzwischen nur noch 170-180€ und ist in Games fast genau so stark wie ein i7-9700K bzw KF, in Multicore-Anwendungen meist sogar schneller. Der 9700K ist in Spielen vielleicht 10% schneller - aber dafür dann 200€ mehr bezahlen? Für den Ryzen kannst du auch ein Board für um die 120€ nehmen, zB eines der MSI B450 "Max"-Modelle.

Beim Netzteil würden 500W auch locker reichen. Vlt 500W und dafür eine CM-Version, da kannst du die Kabel abnehmen, was den Einbau erleichtert.

Bei der SSD müsstest du ohne nennenswerten Aufpreis an sich ein M.2-Modell bekommen, dass auch >2000 MB/s schafft.


----------



## Treffnix69 (6. April 2020)

@Herbboy, vielen Dank für Dein Feedback! Schau ich mir genauer an.


----------

